# "stiff" new gun



## pilotboy (Nov 16, 2008)

howdy all! I just bought my first handgun. :smt023 Springfield XD .40... and man is it stiff...I can pull the slide back but it is very hard to do and then releasing it is something I have to do with my other hand...really hard to press down the release button. :smt022 Is this normal or do I need to return it? Thanks for the posts. learning lots.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It should loosen up as time goes by.

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Is the Mag loaded? Either way, shoot a couple hundred rounds and it will loosen up no problem. My XD didn't seem tight to me, but when I got my glocks new they were pretty tight. You should be fine.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My new M&P is a LOT tighter than my broken in XD... Loading the mag is tough, the trigger seems heavier, and not as smooth... As you shoot a new gun, all the metal parts eventually work against each other a few hundred times, and they settle in, smooth out, and loosen up.

This is a good thing...

Unlike Kahrs, who admit that the gun isn't RELIABLE until it has 400-500 through it, your XD should be 100% out of the box... and if you're a new shooter, it's also new motions and actions for your muscles... You might be strong opening a stuck jar, but weak working a mag release...

Time for thumb push-ups!!!

Enjoy the new XD...

JW


----------



## pilotboy (Nov 16, 2008)

*thanks!!*

I'll take this rascal to the range this weekend and see If it will loosen up. thanks for the replies guys. BTW, I bought it at a gun show in Ft. Worth yesterday and although I was there an hour and a half early, there were 200 guys and gals ahead of me! One dealer I talked to said in two hours they had seen as many folks as they usually did in a weekend...guess I'm not the only one that has "that feelin"that something is in the air...


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

yeh, my xd9 is the same way. the slide lock has to be pushed up manually, and it is also a little stiff when pushing it back down. but besides that, its not too bad.

has your gotten any better?


----------

